# Electric Blind Problem



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

My electric blind stopped working suddenly one day with a grinding crunch !!!

took it to dealers and was told that this is a common issue, and what happens is the end stops on the blind arent adjusted at the factory properly and the blind winds back to far and breaks the splines.

Full price for a blind was over £1000 + fitting. Its still under warranty though


----------



## eurajohn (May 9, 2005)

Luckily (or unluckily) mine is a month too old to have the electric blind, although it is something that we lust after.

Presumably the dealer to which you refer is in France? If so it's comforting to know that we have a vehicle (Euramobil) with good European service cover, even down to honouring warranties.

How often have we seen reports of U.K. based dealers not wanting to do warranty work because the vehicle was sourced outside if the U.K.


----------

